# Unable to Post from Mobile Site



## TheNameIsWater

Hello! I have an issue where I’ll login to the ratforum on my phone, but it still says I need to login to reply to threads or begin threads from the mobile website. I usually just switch it to the desktop version and it works fine, but I suppose I just wanted to let the admins know? Not sure if this has been brought up or not.


----------



## Administrator

Thanks, I'm getting this as well. I'll get this reported.

Niall


----------

